# Phoeni



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

Yesterday a friend asked if I could "help" him install a Sound system in his Shay. He uses an original analog Aristo TE and is 100% track power. Totally non-technical 80 yr old. Looks like an onboard battery for the sound would be needed. Bell and whistle track magnet triggered. Reed switch for chuff.

1. What battery would you suggest? (voltage and Mah)
2. Is this a good solution for him? I wouldn't do it for me!

Any guidance willl be appreciated.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You did not mention what Phoenix board you had(if that's what the title refers to) and if it's new or used. A 2k2 board comes with all the required components to install in the loco including the back up battery. Later RJD


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

The lack of type was a typo. Sorry! Never was a compentent keboarded! 
It will be a new P8. At least thats what he thinks he wants.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2k2 is discontinued for over a year now. The p8 is NOT for track power. Repeat: The p8 is not for track power. It can be used with less than satisfactory results. It is DCC or battery only. For straight track power installation, you want the PB9. The current production/ in stock pb9 also comes with all parts needed for installation, including a battery for back up and low speed sound. 

Jonathan/Electric /Steam modelworks


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

What if a battery was installed to operate the P8 and the rest of the engine ran from track power? Battery could be trickle charged when running. What problems would I have?


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Al, Are you trying to re-invent the wheel again? The P8 has no facility for charging the battery. That is what the PB9 is designed for. It is the Phoenix replacement for the 2K2 and the proper unit for track power.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

You could certainly do that, use a battery of 6 volts or so, max. You will also need a switch to turn the sound on and off. You will also need three reed switch triggers as the p8 comes with one only. So, you now have a trickle charger, a battery, a power switch, triggers and magnets as add ons- many extra parts and effort,why not just use the pb9 as designed? Pb9 has on board charger, auto senses power so no switch required, comes with three triggers and magnets, and includes a matched battery for backup. 

Otherwise, what you propose will certainly work. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

What you say makes sense. I will walk him through it this weekend. Actually a good old fashioned Sierra would most likely be his best bet. It's for a Shay and I have heard them and they sounded fine to me. Actually, from my perspective the most important attribute of a sound system is an OFF switch! 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

Bill, not trying to invent the wheel. Just trying to find the right tire size for sombody else's wagon.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Al your out of luck for a sierra as they are no longer made. So stick with the PB9 and you will have all you need to install. Later RJD


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

I can understand why they are not made. There is a stack of them in a shop closeby on closeout if I remember $75, but I think I only saw diesel. 

In this case the Shay he has had a Sierra installed by the dealer. Didn't work when received. Returned it. Dealer 'fixed' it and returned it. Didn't work. Returned it, dealer fixed again and when it didn't work it ended up on my bench. It didn't have a Sierra. Never could figure out what it was but is was not a Sierra. And although it chuffed, rang, and whistled, it sounds like crap. So it may be reasonable to as Bill puts it, to reinvent the wheel. Someday, SOMEBODY, (not him) may want to go with DCC, and the P8 sounds like it may be a better choice than the PB9. All the sensors are allready installed and I changed the battery about a year ago.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Al: Please send the name of the dealer as I will buy them all for that price. Name and city and dealer If theses are 2K2 I'll buy every one of them. Later RJD


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

These were the old (as in 10 yrs Sierra Soundtrax units. ) I will stop by and see what he has tomorow and let you know.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Put me down for a couple of those 10 yo Sierra diesel sound units. At that price they be a steal.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Al.... Could you send me the link to the dealer with the Sierra's for sale. [email protected]


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan will buy them all. Nobody wanted them a few years ago and now.....they are great.


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

As I said, I plan to stop by there tomorrow and see what he has left. Will post the info. 
Or maybe I should grab them and get a corner on the market!! WOW! What an opportunity!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Sierras sold new for for $180 or thereabouts, so $75 is an absolute _steal!_. I got one off of evilbay a few months ago for $100 and thought I hit the lottery. If there are steam systems in that group, I'd be interested in them too, provided they are _not_ either the K-27 or West Side Lumber Shay steam sounds. The problem is that when they were selling for $180, the Phoenix boards were selling for darned near $300. Now, the Phoenix sells for $180, so the Sierras just don't move at the same price. It's not that no one wants the Sierra boards, but when you can get the customization of the Phoenix for the same price, there's just no comparison. I love my Sierra boards, but they're getting scarce and you have to hope that what's available is a different sound than what you already have. 

Later, 

K


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep I can use the diesel boards also. Later RJD


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I stopped by the little local train store and he does have 4 Sierras. Looks like somebody, maybe a customer put them by a $75 sign. They are individually marked at $189 and one at $199. They will probably stay on his shelf at that price. Even here in Fresno they will not move. Sorry about getting you guys all prepped for nothing.


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

One other question. What is a normal price today for a new one of these units? (not what they are worth but what do they NORMALLY sell for)


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

One quick note: the pb9 and the p8 will BOTH operate on DCC, and both use the exact same software. The pb9 will auto sense DCC and switch to that mode if DCC is detected even if previously used on dc. 
Jonathan


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info. They both appear to be good cards. Considering letting him have my Sierra and getting a Phoenix for my Shay. What is a fair price for a new unused Sierra? 

That would be the easiest to install. Everything is in the engine allready.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It appears that the going rate is $75 as noted in previous post. Later RJD


----------

